# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Egg bind?

## Otter_23

I have an albino bull snake that has been huge for over a week now.  She looks like she is ready to explode but still has not laid any eggs.  The other female that shed the day before her laid her clutch 10 days ago.  Yesterday she expelled some white/yellow liquid that somewhat resembles urates in her lay box.  She is alert and tongue flicking.  At what point should I worry about her being bound up?  She is a thick 3 year old girl so she wasn't bred young.

----------


## Otter_23

Anyone have any advice?

----------


## Schlyne

Does she have a lay box? Do you have any idea when she ovulated?

----------


## Otter_23

Yes she has a lay box.  Not sure on ovulation but she is definately full.  I have soaked her twice and will do again tonight.  Some liquid came out last time so hopefully this will help.

----------

